# Adorama Storm Status Update 10-31-2012 Good News!



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 31, 2012)

**** Thanks for caring and here's a update ****
*NJ Warehouse: Back at work with power and all orders of the past few days should ship today.*
*NYC Store: We are closed due to the local power outages and waiting to have power back, we have no confirmed time for that.*
*NYC Office: Some dept's are operating via generated power and assuring that your orders are being processed.*
*Shop with us ONLINE at http://ow.ly/eV3pY *
*Phone: Call us at 800.223.2500 and our lines should be fine!*Good News!
I ordered a camera on Sunday, so I was hoping that the delay would not be too long, I know the warehouse is in a old Navy Yard, so I was expecting the worst.


----------



## Helen Oster (Nov 1, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> **** Thanks for caring and here's a update ****
> *NJ Warehouse: Back at work with power and all orders of the past few days should ship today.*
> *NYC Store: We are closed due to the local power outages and waiting to have power back, we have no confirmed time for that.*
> *NYC Office: Some depts are operating via generated power and assuring that your orders are being processed.*
> ...




If anyone is concerned about an order that appears NOT to have shipped, please contact me [email protected] and I will do my best to help.

Also, if you have returned anything to us over the past 7 days and again, are concerned because you have not received a status update, email me with the original order number plus the return tracking number and I will do whatever I can to put your mind at rest.

Helen Oster
Adorama Camera Customer Service Ambassador
[email protected]


----------

